# fixin up the old van !!!



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

After I bought a new pickup last fall I realized should of gotton a new van. I love the truck but its not the same as working out of a van. I thought it was going to be ok after putting tool box in the back and 2 side boxes, but I still dont have room for anything. And tired of digging threw boxes to find stuff.

Can't afford another payment as I pay over 1,000 a month now for my pickup and my wifes car. So gonna fix up my old van to use for work. I have a 1989 dodge ram 1/2 ton cargo. Just turned 100k. Has the 318 v8. Runs perfect and has no rust. I just finished getting it taped off and ready for paint. The van will have new paint and fresh lettering.

My question is this: Even though the van runs good and will have some new paint, its still an older van. Does it matter? Am I going to lose buisness If I showed up in that compaired to my new pickup? 

I do mostly middle to upper class residential work.


----------



## AJAX (Sep 12, 2009)

Your reputation precedes you. If you do good work, no one cares, imo.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I know it won't matter to past and return clients, but what about the first impressions. Pulling up in the old van to do an estimate. ???


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If they are making their decision
based mostly on your truck,
you have bigger problems.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

As you said it's in good shape. 

You gave it a new paint job and it's not leaking fluids I would say an HO,their neighbors or future customers would view it as a pros truck not a heap. 

To me the presentation of the vehicle matters more than the year. Plus not everyone can tell years apart when they look "new".


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

neolitic said:


> If they are making their decision
> based mostly on your truck,
> you have bigger problems.


Not bigger problems, just human psycology. They will associate the junk truck with hack status. I did'nt "make the rules" i just know what i get to hear from new to us customers when we're going over things for the first time we meet and i hear about the guy they did'nt trust, drove a junkie looking truck/van/car, and "if that's all he can afford then he must not be very busy"

Looking the part is 80% of the sales routine since first impression mean everything, you can be the best guy int he world, but if they form a bad opinion of you for whatever reasone before you even open your mouth...your already pigeon holed and have a bit of a battle before you win their trust.

So fix it up, age dont mean chit, condition counts for ALOT though.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

If the van is neat and clean, and you are neat and clean, i see no problem with an older van. I always worked out of an older van. G


----------



## AJAX (Sep 12, 2009)

If you feel that maybe a new client maybe "that type", take your new truck for the estimate. Problem solved. Once you have the job it shouldn't matter what you drive.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

What's your wife drive? bmw... $1000 is pretty lazy for two cars. I have 4 vehicles on payments right now, about 220 each month..offcourse I got in on the 1.9 or 2.x deals.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> What's your wife drive? bmw... $1000 is pretty lazy for two cars. I have 4 vehicles on payments right now, about 220 each month..offcourse I got in on the 1.9 or 2.x deals.


my pickup was 38k. 0% 
she drives a expedition, 36k 3.9 % 

my payment is 480 a month
hers 505 a month

payments add up quick when your not buying beaters!


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I usually have some sort of trade in value as the down payment to lower my monthly payments. i guess it's a never ending cycle of trading in.


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

Why dont you just drive the truck to the first appointment and then the van if you get the work?


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

nlgutters said:


> Why dont you just drive the truck to the first appointment and then the van if you get the work?


I do sometimes, But other times I hit the estimate on my way home from the job site.


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

mnjconstruction said:


> I do sometimes, But other times I hit the estimate on my way home from the job site.


 
Well then i guess it dosen't really matter. I'm guessing you show up sweaty,stinky and dirty anyway? If you are stopping by estimates after work. So i dont think the van will make a diffrence really.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

How about some photos as you fix up the old van?
Steve



mnjconstruction said:


> After I bought a new pickup last fall I realized should of gotton a new van. I love the truck but its not the same as working out of a van. I thought it was going to be ok after putting tool box in the back and 2 side boxes, but I still dont have room for anything. And tired of digging threw boxes to find stuff.
> 
> Can't afford another payment as I pay over 1,000 a month now for my pickup and my wifes car. So gonna fix up my old van to use for work. I have a 1989 dodge ram 1/2 ton cargo. Just turned 100k. Has the 318 v8. Runs perfect and has no rust. I just finished getting it taped off and ready for paint. The van will have new paint and fresh lettering.
> 
> ...


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Man I can really relate to this thread. 
I bought a 99 F150 back in '01 and thats all I've worked out of up until this spring. I found an 83 Dodge van, rough as a cob, rust here and there, big ass crack in the windshield, scratches, you get the picture. But the thing runs like a sowing machine(smokes a little when you crank it) and after being used to digging around in the tool box, having everything laid out on racks and shelves in the van is great. No worries about the rain on the compressor, nails, lumber, and so on.

My thoughts were the same as the OP. If I show up in an old smoking van, how will that affect me being able to sell the job. Will they look at the van and say if his work vehicle is rough, how will his work be? Its just human nature.

I tried to convince myself that my work will speak for itself, and it _will_ if I have the chance to show my work. But I still always took the Ford to the first meeting not to make an impression but to not make a bad one.

Last week I traded the Ford for a '03 Dodge. I'm in the process now of putting shelves and racks in the back. Getting some ideas about lettering on the side. And I feel good about my decision to trade. I've never been one to worry too much about "what people thought" but I guess I sold out to the first impression theory.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

SC sawdaddy said:


> I've never been one to worry too much about "what people thought" but I guess I sold out to the first impression theory.


Very wise BUSINESS descion:thumbup: Sometimes we need to check our pride at the front door and realize we're dealing with "the masses" and the mentality that goes along with it.


----------



## JK Floors (Mar 15, 2009)

You need to realize that someone who doesn't know you has to work off something. You don't necessarily need to show up in a brand new vehicle. But when I don't have much information, that old beater is going to leave an impression. That old beater is more likely to break down. If you do good work you should make good money and should be able to afford a "decent" vehicle.

It's not that you are dealing with "the masses". You are dealing with people. That ugly chick at the bar? She might be the most fun to bring home. But you aren't even giving her a chance because she looks like an old beater.

If I know that you do good work I don't care what you drive. But if I don't have a lot of information you need to do everything you can to at least convince me that you are not a slob. Of course, if you try to fool me by dressing up a Dodge to look like a Mercedes, I have to wonder what other lies you might tell. It's not necessarily about impressing people, but you have to make sure they don't think you're a slob.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

IMO repainting and re-lettering your van is a great investment. No rust, no dents and being clean shows that you care about yourself and your image. The vehicle doesnt have to be new, just clean and presentable. As said above alot of people dont know much about vehicles and what year they are. Hell, Dodge ran the same body design for their vans from the early 70's right into the early 2000's, they only changed the tail lamps and grilles. If memory serves me all the doors interchanged through the years, the glass stayed the same, alot of the drivetrain remained the same.


----------



## Steve G. (Aug 27, 2009)

Any pics of the van?


----------



## curtis fulton (Jan 29, 2010)

i wouldnt be afraid to show up on site with either one of those veichiles


----------



## jtequipment (Feb 5, 2010)

Its ashame we deal with the masses. I dont get caught up in all the flash, bling etc. Some people say if old is all "they" can afford they must not be busy...I say the same for the contractor showing up in a brand new pimped out truck. If hes got time to keep them 22's polished he must not be busy. In todays society especially nice possessions doesnt always entail good fortune...sometimes just high debt.I like the ride man. Throw some hub cabs on there, or dont. I dig the steelies!


----------



## MikeyG (Feb 13, 2010)

curtis fulton said:


> i wouldnt be afraid to show up on site with either one of those veichiles


:thumbsup:x2


----------



## lthelec (Feb 27, 2010)

MikeyG said:


> :thumbsup:x2


X3:thumbsup:

If I lived in the US I would have one of these they look a lot better than them monster trucks you lot drive.


----------



## shesbros (Jun 15, 2005)

Keep it clean and not dripping oil. Then you can discuss with customers how the dodge 318 is the greatest work van engine of all time. I went through 2 Dodge Ram vans. Frames and panels eventually rotted the engines were running strong all the way to the junkyard. And very easy to fix. Unfortunately those days are gone.


----------



## zab (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm going to have to disagree with most folks on here and say that I would not pull up to an estimate in that rig (though it does look good, don't get me wrong). Here's Why.

When somebody shows up to look at a job, the first thing I look at is their rig. I think it says a lot about somebody what their vehicle is, and looks like. IMO showing up in a 20 year old vehicle (as long as it isn't a classic), is as strike, as is showing up in a tricked out brand new ride, a overly abrasive ride (Hummer, or obscene paint color), a 1/4 ton truck is another no-no in my book (what serous contractor owns a 1/4 ton truck, especially if it is their around town rig). I don't have an issue if they show up in their personal car, as long as it's in good condition and reasonably new.

Here in VT (and i assume the same is true in northern maine) there is a certain stigma associated with van's. I don't know why, but if somebody shows up in a cargo van, that's a strike against them. I guess it's just that around here you need a 4wd year round, and to see somebody show up in a 2wd van doesn't instill confidence that they will get the job done. I do know of a few contractors who have a Quigly 4x4 kit on their van's and thats a pretty cool ride.

if you really want a van how bout trading your F150 in for a sprinter coming off lease? At the very least I would spend the money putting a new set of front panels and rear panels on the van from as new as will fit to try and disguise the age, 'cause the van does look like its in great shape.

Lastly, do you really think that you will be able to unload your F150 for what you owe on it?

Hey but the bottom line here is that this is your company and you need to make the decision about what you want to do. Don let me tell you what to do. 

-Ben


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

*If you have any ride and a valid Driver's license In Northern Maine,
most people will hire you :w00t:
*
Kidding

Both look fine.
I see the Van as the Tool & Work vehicle. The 150 would be the runaround vehicle for estimates and errands.

Just keep them both clean & neat.:thumbsup:


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

silastristan said:


> Hi........,
> 
> You had told that you are loosing your business due to that old van. If you buy a new truck you can improve your business.


 


um yeah..... I have know idea what your talking about


----------



## bernie (Aug 1, 2005)

Some of my best subcontractors have driven vans like that. As long as its
exceptionally clean inside and out ... go for it. 

But ... you got the color wrong. Yikes. Business is about being consistent.
Logo, colors and lettering should match. Another $300 won't hurt you
to get the color right. Consider it your second paint job and don't put
the NEW tires and rims on until you're done. No sense in painting them
the wrong color.:whistling

I'm on the west coast where we have a mixture of attitudes about work
rigs. It used to be that bigger and newer was the contractor one wanted.
These days, it seems to be clean and conservative.

My brother runs around doing his bids in an old chopped, shortened,
lifted, diamond plated, van that is so impressive his customers have to
see the inside of it. Oh my. Its painted the same colors (red with white
lettering) and logo as his newer company rigs and it is a real attention
getter. And he smiles as he tells his customers ... its paid for. He does not loose business with that van. But did spend some time and bucks to get it to
that 'wow' stage.

Bernie


----------



## whitewolf woodworks (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a 1993 Dodge Ram250 as my work truck. It is excellent for what it needs to do, I always say, "That old van has made me a lot of money!" I have also considered getting a newer pick up to replace it, but the van is so useful and of course I can keep my tools locked up inside. I think as long as your van looks good, isn't a beat up rusty rolling wreck, your customers will care more about your work than what you drove up in that day. That said, any signage on the van has to be professional, I have seen guys put their name and number on the side with stick on mail box numbers that aren't even put on straight. Looks like sh*t and their work likely does, too.


----------

